# Civilian jobs



## jarko (1 Aug 2004)

My father wants to get a civilian job such as a truck driver in the Canadian Forces. What should he do to apply or how and where. Thx


----------



## Scott (1 Aug 2004)

Look through the HRDC, they have a website www.hrdc.gc.ca I think, if not just search for Human Resources Development Canada, they have all of the civvy jobs for the DND I do believe.


----------



## portcullisguy (2 Aug 2004)

The correct website address is:

http://www.jobs.gc.ca/

This is the Public Service of Canada portal for job postings open to the general public.

There are contantly DND civilian jobs online, and as a matter of fact the last time I checked (last week), there were driver jobs available - although I can't remember for which location.  They required a heavy vehicle and bus driver, and, yes, even civvies have to get their 404's and appropriate security clearance.

For most jobs on the site, you can apply online, as well, which is really handy.


----------



## Garbageman (2 Aug 2004)

Here's a civy driver job in Trenton.  May not be the ideal location for you, but at least it gives you an idea what they're looking for.

http://www.jobs.gc.ca/jobs/p033963e.htm

The jobs.gc.ca website is better if you're looking for jobs specifically with the federal government.  jobbank.gc.ca has jobs in the private sector as well as government.


----------



## Scott (4 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the correction, portcullisguy. 

What the Garbage man said is true, jobbank has many jobs nationwide that you can search by keyword or job type, give it a look.

Good luck

Cheers


----------



## jarko (5 Aug 2004)

One more question,

Is there a occupation in the military for like truck driver or something in that area. Not civvy but in the military??


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Aug 2004)

Mobile Support Equipment Operator (MSE Op)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=935


----------



## jarko (6 Aug 2004)

Thanks alot man, thats exactly what i was looking for.


----------

